# 29 Gallon.



## Sevat (Oct 5, 2009)

I have just purchased a 29 gallon fish tank. And my God, is it huge. I'm used to having a 5 or a ten!

Anyway, I've decided to do a planted aquarium. I work a LOT and go to school. So, I'd like plants that don't require constant maintenance. I've already got a nice substrate of Flourite, and the filter is going. I'm going to be starting my fishless cycle within the next two days hopefully. 


So, aside from plants, what kind of stocking can I pull off with this?

Any other tips/hints would be much appreciated!

Thanks.

EDIT: P.S. I currently have a 5.5 gallon with a betta. What can I use from this tank to help with a fishless cycle? Driftwood? Plants? Filter?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

you can use water and a filter pad from you 5.5 gallon to help start the 29 gallon. I also hear that if you use Seachem Stability that you can put fish in instantly, but ive never used it. 

As for stocking, wht type fo fish do you like. I would make a list of fish that you like and pot them up here. then we can help you with numbers compatability and if they will work in your tank. 

For plants, what type of WPG do you have. and what are the dimensions of the 29 gallon. is it the standard 30x12x18"?


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah what kind of lighting for the plants are you going to have? Vallisneria is a good plant for medium light levels. You have a lot of choices for fish with a 29g tank. About what kind of fish do you want? Catfish? Loaches? Tetras? Aggressive fish?


----------



## Sevat (Oct 5, 2009)

Fish I like - Any type really. Just looking for ideas!

Lighting - 20 watt bulb :-/

Dimensions - Standard 29 gallon.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Majority of common plants are fairly easy to care for. I have a few amazon sword plants and a few others that have flourished in mine. As for your fish. Many fish go well with plants except to cichlids for their uprooting of plants the most part and plecos for eating them. I think a few loaches would be good because they will help keep you snail population low for the most part and too many snails can damage your plants.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

well you have a lot of choices for a 29 gallon. but what fish do you really want? like you have to have? Pic one fish that needs to be in the tank and make a tank based around that fish. 

For example: Blue Acara. Get fish that are best suited with that tank. and plants that are found in its area.

Without getting an idea of what you want, were pretty much useless.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Filter material and some gravel will help with booting the fishless cycle. Don't do that unless you have some sort of "food" for the tank such as ammonia or a shrimp prawn etc. 

This has been said time and time again, and I will say it again. The water from a cycled tank will not help with cycling a tank. There is not enough bacteria in it to make a difference.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

20watts of light = lowlight plants. i dont see anything else growing under that.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

plants.....aponogetons...cryptocoryne..anubias...java ferns...
fish...angels...corydoras....hypancistris..medium sized tetras..munki loaches.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

lohachata said:


> plants.....aponogetons...cryptocoryne..anubias...java ferns...
> fish...angels...corydoras....hypancistris..medium sized tetras..munki loaches.


If you put angels in there, you won't be able to put much more in. A 29 gallon is about the smallest size tank 2 angelfish should be in.


----------



## Sevat (Oct 5, 2009)

OCtrackiepacsg1 said:


> Majority of common plants are fairly easy to care for. I have a few amazon sword plants and a few others that have flourished in mine. As for your fish. Many fish go well with plants except to cichlids for their uprooting of plants the most part and plecos for eating them. I think a few loaches would be good because they will help keep you snail population low for the most part and too many snails can damage your plants.


Loaches are a definite interest. I'd like a well-balanced tank including bottom feeders, schoolers, etc.



StripesAndFins said:


> well you have a lot of choices for a 29 gallon. but what fish do you really want? like you have to have? Pic one fish that needs to be in the tank and make a tank based around that fish.
> 
> For example: Blue Acara. Get fish that are best suited with that tank. and plants that are found in its area.
> 
> Without getting an idea of what you want, were pretty much useless.


As far as picking one fish and basing it all around that, I'd have to pick my betta. I'd feel silly leaving him in a 5.5 gallon and wasting electricity when I've got a 29. I realize a betta greatly lowers my possible stocking, but I think it'd be worth it and easiest.



Obsidian said:


> Filter material and some gravel will help with booting the fishless cycle. Don't do that unless you have some sort of "food" for the tank such as ammonia or a shrimp prawn etc.
> 
> This has been said time and time again, and I will say it again. The water from a cycled tank will not help with cycling a tank. There is not enough bacteria in it to make a difference.


Trust me - I learned cycling the hard way, haha. I'm thinking of even giving one of those SeaChem Stability things a shot for a change.



Zakk said:


> 20watts of light = lowlight plants. i dont see anything else growing under that.


Yeah, that was the one downside to this package I acquired. Great stand, 29 gallon, and a hood. But that light isn't great and it has a somewhat odd purple/pink tint to it. That will be replaced, which leads me to another query; What is a good/cheap light? Nothing out of this world, something that looks pleasant and can support lowlight plants.



lohachata said:


> plants.....aponogetons...cryptocoryne..anubias...java ferns...
> fish...angels...corydoras....hypancistris..medium sized tetras..munki loaches.


Thank you. Java Ferns and Anubias are surely on my radar! Angels are a fish I'm not interested in, and with a betta, those surely would not work anyway.





Everyone - Thank you very much! I have been out of this hobby for a bit and have never owner such a large tank, nor have I ever gone for a completely/mostly planted aquarium. I'm excited and nervous about the challenge ahead of me.Here's a picture of my disgusting looking tank (still cloudy from flourite and such, haven't had a chance to rectify that!):


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Sevat said:


> As far as picking one fish and basing it all around that, I'd have to pick my betta. I'd feel silly leaving him in a 5.5 gallon and wasting electricity when I've got a 29. I realize a betta greatly lowers my possible stocking, but I think it'd be worth it and easiest.


A betta does not lower your stocking possibilities that much. I have a betta in my 20 gallon tropical community tank with many different fish (check my signature). There are only a few fish you actually have to worry about with a betta. 

1. Other bettas. Some bettas will get alone, especially if they are different genders and have a large aquarium, but it is typically not recommended to put two bettas together. Certainly not if you don't know how to properly introduce them.

2. Guppies, mollies and swordtails. These live bearers have large flowing fins that the betta may mistake for another betta. You probably see your betta flare up at stuff once in a while. They will do this to these fish too.

3. Anything semi-aggressive to aggressive. This goes with any tropical community fish. Don't put them with fish that will hurt them.

Other than that, most fish should work. Bettas are very peaceful fish as long as they are not threatened.

You could do some tetras in there. A large school of small schooling fish would look cool in there. Especially since you want to put the betta in there, the tropical community fish will work well. I think a bunch of cardinal tetras would make a good schooling fish. Maybe some catfish and danios too.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well..a 29 is kinda small..but that is because i have been spoiled by larger tanks..once you have had a 240...most everything is small..i have a couple of project tanks planned if i ever get the chance..350-400 gallons..just simple plywood tanks with a single viewing window...
another awesome tetra would be the congo..pheconogrammus interruptus..my very favorite tetra..


----------



## Sevat (Oct 5, 2009)

I have an additional question:

I already have a penguin 150, but would like to install an undergravel filter. Unfortunately, I've decided this after putting in my thick bed of flourite. Should I take out all the substrate and install it or can I "shimmy" it under the substrate?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

A Penguin 150 should be suitable for a 29 gallon aquarium. Why do you think you need an undergravel filter? Combining a undergravel filter with a HOB filter that is suitable enough for your aquarium will just make the gravel dirty. You will have to clean the gravel a lot. Also, I can't really tell how deep your gravel is, but it could be too deep for a UG filter to work properly.

However, it would be best to remove the gravel and then put the UG filter in, if you want a UG filter. If there is too much gravel in the filter, then it wont suck water evenly throughout the tank.


----------



## Sevat (Oct 5, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> A Penguin 150 should be suitable for a 29 gallon aquarium. Why do you think you need an undergravel filter? Combining a undergravel filter with a HOB filter that is suitable enough for your aquarium will just make the gravel dirty. You will have to clean the gravel a lot. Also, I can't really tell how deep your gravel is, but it could be too deep for a UG filter to work properly.
> 
> However, it would be best to remove the gravel and then put the UG filter in, if you want a UG filter. If there is too much gravel in the filter, then it wont suck water evenly throughout the tank.


Yeah, that's what I was concerned about as well as potential damage to live plants. Was hoping there'd be a magical way to make it work, haha. Thanks for all the help. 

I'm so frustrated with this flourite and how much it clouds the water.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If you're doing live plants, do not do an UG filter at all.

Also, all substrates cloud water if not properly cleaned. Since its already in your tank, and you don't have fish yet, empty the tank and refill it a few times until the water goes clear. Don't worry about dechlorinating the tank until you get clear water. If you got a window or door nearby, use the garden hose and your siphon to just empty the water, then fill it back up again. Depending on where you live, the garden hose may be very cold though, so make sure the water is warmed up to tropical temps before adding fish. Or take the water from your tap instead of the hose.


----------



## Sevat (Oct 5, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> If you're doing live plants, do not do an UG filter at all.
> 
> Also, all substrates cloud water if not properly cleaned. Since its already in your tank, and you don't have fish yet, empty the tank and refill it a few times until the water goes clear. Don't worry about dechlorinating the tank until you get clear water. If you got a window or door nearby, use the garden hose and your siphon to just empty the water, then fill it back up again. Depending on where you live, the garden hose may be very cold though, so make sure the water is warmed up to tropical temps before adding fish. Or take the water from your tap instead of the hose.


Rinsed the stuff twice, and still MASSIVE clouding. It started to clear, but I saw so much debris on the top, I stirred it up again. I can't do the hose thing, but I'll have to start doing a major water change.

Yeah, no fish yet. Just substrate, filter (That isn't on, should it be to help the cloudiness? it makes a horrible sound when running though, I think due to the amount of debris).


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I use sand in my aquariums. When I clean it, it takes almost 10 changes of water to get it crystal clear. After its clean, you wont have to worry about the substrate making it cloudy again though.

My filters make noise too when sand gets in them. I think the fish think its funny sometimes to make the sand poof up into the filter.


----------



## Sevat (Oct 5, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> I use sand in my aquariums. When I clean it, it takes almost 10 changes of water to get it crystal clear. After its clean, you wont have to worry about the substrate making it cloudy again though.
> 
> My filters make noise too when sand gets in them. I think the fish think its funny sometimes to make the sand poof up into the filter.


I'm just going to go ahead and siphon it into the bathtub, haha. This is getting insane. I'm ready to get my tank up and running!

Anyway, let's start planning a possible stocking for my tank, shall we?

1 Male Betta
6 (+/-??) Tetras (preferably a hardy kind, know of any?)
1 Pleco or some sort of algae eater
4-5 Catfish/Loaches
Some shrimp (Don't know what kind, all I know is not Ghost Shrimp)

Any suggestions? Tips? Hints?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

OK a few things with your stocking. I would change it to something like this:

1 Male betta
10 Cardinal tetras
4 to 6 Oto catfish
4 or 5 Catfish
Test with a few red cherry shrimp to see if the betta will eat them. Then add either more red cherries or some crystal red shrimp. 

My betta will eat shrimp, but I know that many wont even consider the shrimp.

Almost all plecos will get too big for your tank. Several oto cats will stay small and keep your tank clean.

The cardinal tetras look like neon tetras, but are bigger and less prone to disease. They would make a cool schooling fish in the tank.

I don't really have any suggestions about the catfish. The only cats I have taken care of are Ghost/Glass catfish and Corydoras. A few cories may do OK in your tank, but I think they would bother any shrimp in it.


----------



## Sevat (Oct 5, 2009)

How's this? I know give/take on some will have to be done, but as a starting point...

1 Amano Shrimp
1 medium snail
1 clam
1 Male Betta
3 Otos
5 Congo Tetras
5 Panda Cory Cats
5 Zebra Danios


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

It looks good to me. A few things though, their might be too many cories in there. Although I do agree with the panda cories. They look really cool.

The shrimp has a chance of being eaten by the betta and maybe the cories.

Do not buy the clam right away. A clam is a filter feeder and needs an established tank. Also, don't expect the clam to be very fun to watch. My clam sits in the same spot for about a week. Then when it moves, it doesn't go very far. It usually just buries itself in the sand (which is the substrate you need to use with clams). Although they do look cool and people like to ask about them.


----------



## Sevat (Oct 5, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> It looks good to me. A few things though, their might be too many cories in there. Although I do agree with the panda cories. They look really cool.
> 
> The shrimp has a chance of being eaten by the betta and maybe the cories.
> 
> Do not buy the clam right away. A clam is a filter feeder and needs an established tank. Also, don't expect the clam to be very fun to watch. My clam sits in the same spot for about a week. Then when it moves, it doesn't go very far. It usually just buries itself in the sand (which is the substrate you need to use with clams). Although they do look cool and people like to ask about them.


So maybe around 3 cories?

As far as the shrimp go, I've had an Amano and a Betta together in the past and it was fine. Granted, different Bettas = different personalities, but it's at least something to lean on. Also, Amanos are a bit bigger than the ghost or cherry shrimps, so maybe that'll work in it's favor.

I've actually had the clam for awhile. He was in the 5.5 gallon with my Betta. He burrowed right on in the first day I put him in the new tank. Although not completely established, it's got two plants, driftwood and some gravel from the 5.5 tank.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I would be using some Seachem Stability then. Clams are very sensitive to ammonia, and since it isnt completely cycled, the tank could get some higher ammonia levels. Make sure to add your fish slowly. Put 2 fish in than wait 2 days, put 2 fish in, wait 2 days, etc. This will keep the tank from doing too hard of a cycle.


----------



## Sevat (Oct 5, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> I would be using some Seachem Stability then. Clams are very sensitive to ammonia, and since it isnt completely cycled, the tank could get some higher ammonia levels. Make sure to add your fish slowly. Put 2 fish in than wait 2 days, put 2 fish in, wait 2 days, etc. This will keep the tank from doing too hard of a cycle.


Yeah, I've been using a similar product. Does the same thing, just different brand.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Sevat said:


> Yeah, I've been using a similar product. Does the same thing, just different brand.


There are a lot of products out there that claim to be the same thing. The only one I've seen work is Stability. I would get a bottle of Stability. I know for a fact that StressZyme doesnt work.


----------



## Sevat (Oct 5, 2009)

My 29 gallon! Some driftwood, rocks, plants and...

1 Male Betta
5 Zebra danios
3 Otos
1 Mystery snail
1 Clam

Any suggestions? Tips? Comments? Hints? Complaints?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks good. Get some pics of the fish. What kind of betta did you get?

One suggestion I would have is, the fish will come closer to the front pane of glass if you plant the whole tank instead of just the back. Get some smaller plants so they don't obstruct the view of the back, and plant them closer to the front.


----------



## Sevat (Oct 5, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> Looks good. Get some pics of the fish. What kind of betta did you get?
> 
> One suggestion I would have is, the fish will come closer to the front pane of glass if you plant the whole tank instead of just the back. Get some smaller plants so they don't obstruct the view of the back, and plant them closer to the front.


I'll try to get some pics soon, work hasn't allowed me much time to enjoy my new tank!

I've had the betta for quite awhile, he's red but am not sure of the exact kind.

Thanks for the tip on the layout!

Also, as far as stocking:

5 Zebra Danios
1 Male Betta
1 Freshwater Clam
1 Black Mystery Snail
3 Otos

is my current stocking.

Would adding 5 more Zebra Danios along with 5 Cherry Barbs and 3 Emerald Cories be complete overstocking? (I think I already know the answer, ha).


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I think the extra fish wouldn't be much of an issue. Just remember, don't add them all on the same day.


----------



## Sevat (Oct 5, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> I think the extra fish wouldn't be much of an issue. Just remember, don't add them all on the same day.


As far as compatibility everything would work well together?

And yeah, never add a ton of fish at once, I know! Haha. Can't afford it anyway!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I think so. Never kept barbs though.


----------

